# Just about to pull the trigger on a 15 duramax!



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Getting exactly what I want for my trade in...and I think I'm getting a deal.

2cool thoughts?

15 duramax Z71 LT w/ leather upgrade
$50,800 + TTL























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

That's a sweet truck. Tell them to adjust the tire pressure though!!! LOL


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

50 G's for a pickup. It's a nice truck for sure, but that seems high. Yes, I've seen the fords stickered in the 60's. What is the sticker on this one?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 2012 3500 4X4 DRW CC D/A that I pull a 15k 5th wheel with. I love the truck but hate the emissions **** (DEF and Regens). I would love to delete it but can't afford to lose the warranty.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You couldn't give me one.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> You couldn't give me one.


No need to worry. . .I don't think anyone is handing them out for free in this thread.

Nice truck OP!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Same here*



DSL_PWR said:


> You couldn't give me one.


I feel the same way about the 6.0 fords they screwed me over so much with that truck I would not give a ford to my worst enemy ! ðŸ˜

Nice truck OP . Now go pull something ðŸ˜„


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice truck. Disregard the ford troll. But heaven forbid you to post something about a blue oval BFPOS.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice truck!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice truck! I really like the new interior in the new GM's. Congrats!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Very nice! Just traded in my 2001 z71 for a 2014 and love it. Really like the sync with iphone and the back up camera for getting the trailer hooked up.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

It is truly a beautiful pickup. I love the colorâ€¦
It seems like a very good price given all of the features.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

that is a good price. Folks the duramax forum are saying between 50 and 56


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine is the same color as yours until I wrapped it. I was surprised how well these trucks hold their value. Traded my 2007.5 LMM with 140k miles and a disintegrated fuel pump that showered debris throughout the fuel system for a new 13 LTZ fully loaded last year, I ended up paying $30k out the door. With the business write off it was a no brainer.


----------

